# Router Bit Search



## Cameron (Apr 24, 2010)

Greetings:
Anyone now where I can purchase the following?:
a 3/8 inch cutting diameter, 1/4 inch shank, top-bearing, (bearing same diameter and cutting diameter) router bit????
thanks


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Try Sears, or a local tool Service/Sales shop ask for a 3/8" template trim bit, you should know how long the cutter needs to be when you ask or go.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Try *here*. First one on the chart.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I actually need one of those too for routing humbuckers in my guitars.


----------



## mi77915 (Jul 26, 2009)

This is where I get most of my bits http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/

Tom


----------



## Cameron (Apr 24, 2010)

The Amana reference was the closest yet. If only it had a greater cutting depth. This bit was referenced in Bagdanovich's Classical Guitar Building book. I need it to route out the slots on the peg-head. 7/8 to an inch deep.
Thanks for the replies. I've about exausted my search on Google.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Cameron said:


> The Amana reference was the closest yet. If only it had a greater cutting depth. This bit was referenced in Bagdanovich's Classical Guitar Building book.* I need it to route out the slots on the peg-head. 7/8 to an inch deep.*
> Thanks for the replies. I've about exausted my search on Google.



This is information we didn't have at first.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Maybe try contacting Whiteside or another manufacturer and see if they can't custom make one for you.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Can't you use a regular 1/2" flush trim bit to get the majority of the cavity, then use the bit cabinet man pointed out to get the corners. I am assuming, thats why you need the 3/8 bit is for the corners right? Most of the guys I know who build classical guitars finishes the corners with a gouge.


----------



## Cameron (Apr 24, 2010)

The slot is 5/8 inch wide with round ends. The Author recommended hogging out majority of wood with an 1/2 inch forsner bit, cleaning up edges with a straight chisel (all the while when with the template attached), then routing out with the 3/8 inch pattern bit using a hand-held router.
thus, my quantary.
What about installing 3/8 inch bearing and retaining collar on top of a 2-flute straight trim 3/8 bit????


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Cameron said:


> The slot is 5/8 inch wide with round ends. The Author recommended hogging out majority of wood with an 1/2 inch forsner bit, cleaning up edges with a straight chisel (all the while when with the template attached), then routing out with the 3/8 inch pattern bit using a hand-held router.
> thus, my quantary.
> What about installing 3/8 inch bearing and retaining collar on top of a 2-flute straight trim 3/8 bit????


 
StewMac sells a 3/8" flush trim bit. Are you familiar with Stew Mac? http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Tools/Special_tools_for:_Routing/Ball_Bearing_Router_Bits.html


----------

